# Maltese Christmas Ornaments at Hobby Lobby



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I meant to mention last week that I was in Hobby Lobby and they have their Christmas ornaments out. They have the blown glass Maltese again this year. Our store only had 2 of them so I got them both. They also had smaller ones that are probably Llasa Apso because they were an almond color with some gold on them. They looked enough like a Maltese that I got the three that they had. 
Happy Shopping!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OOOooo! That sounds cute!

I'll have to see if we even have a Hobby Lobby!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww man!

No Hobby Lobby in the entire state of California!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 19 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637750


> Aww man!
> 
> No Hobby Lobby in the entire state of California!!![/B]


Awwww! Don't feel too bad, we got our first one about 2 yrs. ago. If I happen to go to another store I will clean then out if they have any and let you know.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 19 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637753


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 19 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637750





> Aww man!
> 
> No Hobby Lobby in the entire state of California!!![/B]


Awwww! Don't feel too bad, we got our first one about 2 yrs. ago. If I happen to go to another store I will clean then out if they have any and let you know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!

I have a friend in Texas who's going to look for me too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 19 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637755


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 19 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637753





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 19 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637750





> Aww man!
> 
> No Hobby Lobby in the entire state of California!!![/B]


Awwww! Don't feel too bad, we got our first one about 2 yrs. ago. If I happen to go to another store I will clean then out if they have any and let you know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!

I have a friend in Texas who's going to look for me too!  [/B][/QUOTE]

:two thumbs up:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought the ornaments last year at Hobby Lobby and then a friend bought me one the other day so they still have them here. I love them! I agree with Pat that the small one looks like a Llasa Apso but I got it anyway too. 
I just took a picture with my phone so here they are.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 19 2008, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637767


> I bought the ornaments last year at Hobby Lobby and then a friend bought me one the other day so they still have them here. I love them! I agree with Pat that the small one looks like a Llasa Apso but I got it anyway too.
> I just took a picture with my phone so here they are.[/B]


Those are so cute!!! Now I really want one!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

No Hobby Lobby in Minnesota either. :angry:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought one last month, they are very cute!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We don't have a Hobby Lobby in Idaho :bysmilie:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Shucks! No Hobby Lobby in Honolulu. Are there any other stores that sell them or are they exclusive to Hobby Lobby?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Alexmom @ Sep 19 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637814


> Shucks! No Hobby Lobby in Honolulu. Are there any other stores that sell them or are they exclusive to Hobby Lobby?[/B]


I am not sure if other stores have them. Hobby Lobby has had them for the past 3 Christmas seasons. The problem is once they sell out they don't get more in for that season.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

we are going to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. I will pick some up if I see any there. I don't really want them... so I"ll post if I get any and I'll be happy to send them to those who want one.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 19 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637880


> we are going to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. I will pick some up if I see any there. I don't really want them... so I"ll post if I get any and I'll be happy to send them to those who want one.[/B]


We don't have any Hobby Lobby's here in South FL. I would definitely be interested if your Hobby Lobby has some. Please update us if you find any. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Sure, I will let u know. We have two within 40 mins of us...but the other is in the opposite direction. However, when I do get to that other one, I will look there too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 19 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637880


> we are going to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. I will pick some up if I see any there. I don't really want them... so I"ll post if I get any and I'll be happy to send them to those who want one.[/B]


I'll be going back to the Hobby Lobby one day next week so I'll look too and I wouldn't mind shipping them. I'll check back and see if you find some tomorrow so I'll know if I should get them too.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 19 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637874


> QUOTE (Alexmom @ Sep 19 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637814





> Shucks! No Hobby Lobby in Honolulu. Are there any other stores that sell them or are they exclusive to Hobby Lobby?[/B]


I am not sure if other stores have them. Hobby Lobby has had them for the past 3 Christmas seasons. The problem is once they sell out they don't get more in for that season.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, our Hobby Lobby closed, so are you sending me one of the two you bought? You don't really need two of them. :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would be HIGHLY interested in two of them if anyone has extras. As Melissa said, no Hobby Lobby store for us down South here. BOO on that, since I looked at their web site and it looks like a great store.

Thank you in advance and thanks for sharing this with us Pat.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

no hobby lobby in ireland?  jo


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Those are really cute!

Pat....which store did you get them from? Just so I dont go there looking for one


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 2 stores very close to my home, I will stop in today and see if they still have the ornament and buy some if they do. 

Cathy


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Sep 19 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637793


> No Hobby Lobby in Minnesota either. :angry:[/B]


There is one in Mankato, and one in Rochester.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If anyone gets an extra one please let me know too!!!!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have two in my possession......I see that someone else posted they had 5.... I didn't want to buy all that they had (4) b/c I was afraid I'd be "stuck" with them...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

bumping The post. I still have 2 if anyone needs them. If not, I will be taking them back the next time I go Cincinnati.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought 5 yesterday, they were 40% off so they cost me about 4.80, if anyone wants on pm me and we can work out the details. 

Cathy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638559


> bumping The post. I still have 2 if anyone needs them. If not, I will be taking them back the next time I go Cincinnati.[/B]



Denise PM me I will take all u have.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Sep 20 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638023


> Those are really cute!
> 
> Pat....which store did you get them from? Just so I dont go there looking for one [/B]



Kristy I got them at the Mandarin store.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Elly @ Sep 21 2008, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638571


> I bought 5 yesterday, they were 40% off so they cost me about 4.80, if anyone wants on pm me and we can work out the details.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Cathy if you still have them I will take 'em all. You can email or PM me. Thanks ~Pat


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Mine were NOT on sale...I guess I'm stuck w/ them. I paid 7.99 each. :blink: No one seems to want them.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638600


> Mine were NOT on sale...I guess I'm stuck w/ them. I paid 7.99 each. :blink: No one seems to want them. [/B]



LOL.....I told you I'd buy them if no one wants them I can give them as Christmas Gifts to my fellow Malt friends. B)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638600


> Mine were NOT on sale...I guess I'm stuck w/ them. I paid 7.99 each. :blink: No one seems to want them. [/B]


I told you that I would be more than happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 21 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638602


> QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638600





> Mine were NOT on sale...I guess I'm stuck w/ them. I paid 7.99 each. :blink: No one seems to want them. [/B]



LOL.....I told you I'd buy them if no one wants them I can give them as Christmas Gifts to my fellow Malt friends. B)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I didn't catch that... sassy's mommy is going to ask Caroline if she would like one/them. If she doesnt..they are yours.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638607


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 21 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638602





> QUOTE (Triste @ Sep 21 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638600





> Mine were NOT on sale...I guess I'm stuck w/ them. I paid 7.99 each. :blink: No one seems to want them. [/B]



LOL.....I told you I'd buy them if no one wants them I can give them as Christmas Gifts to my fellow Malt friends. B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I didn't catch that... sassy's mommy is going to ask Caroline if she would like one/them. If she doesnt..they are yours.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Caroline wants both of 'em.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Pat, thanks for your help!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jane and Denise, I want to thank you both for gettting in touch with me.

YEAH I got mine.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I get to go to Hobby Lobby in about 3 hours while visiting my son at college. Let me know if anyone is still looking for any in the next few hours and I'll see how many they have if any. If there is enough interest and they have quite a few, I will have my son pick some up on his way back home from college this Friday. I'll try to update tonight.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought 8 of them at mine, wiped them out! :shocked:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The Ornaments are on sale this week :aktion033:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Elly @ Sep 22 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639053


> The Ornaments are on sale this week :aktion033:[/B]


Even better :aktion033: .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a nice one online for 7.99.
https://www.seasonalreflections.com/holiday...nt-p-15680.html

oops..sold out. I'm still looking. lol

Here's a buy it now on Ebay...there are 6 of them. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blown-Glass-MALTESE-PU...920114003r19001


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have this ornament, too. I can check the Hobby Lobby here if there is anyone still looking for one. Let me know.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, I got one at Hobby Lobby and they still have about 7 on the shelf. There was supposed to be a 40% off sale, but when I got to the cash register she gave me 50% off. Can't argue with that. If you're into scrapbooking, most of that stuff is 50% off too. If anyone else wants an ornament I can have my son pick some up later this week. I would have got more if I'd known someone else who would be interested and now that I think about it, it would make a great Christmas present for my mother in law. I guess my son will be picking at least one more up for me. They are really big ornaments, maybe 4-5 inches long. They had a lot of beautiful ornaments. There was also a dalmation ornament and a poodle ornament and kind of like a hound type ornament if anyone is interested.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Macys has some of these same dog ornaments and they're more expensive than Hobby Lobby's. I didn't see a maltese ornament at Macy's but I compared prices on the Yorkie ornament which has a Christmas tree on it's back. The Hobby Lobby regular price is $8.99 and the Macy's regular price is $14.00.









Joy


----------

